# Big batteries.



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all.Instead of adding an extra 110 AH battery,is it possible,feasible,practical just to fit 1 x 220 AH elecsol to replace both?Any one done this and if so what do you think?Thanks again


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would say it all boils down to space available and costs.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Measure carefully...quite a large investment too!!

_Features

* 5 Year Guarantee for all applications.
* Distinctive yellow top
* Carbon Fibre optimisation for improved cold cranking and cycling performance.
* S type separator for more power output.
* Maintenance Free - to European DIN specifications.
* Suitable for: Electric Fencing, Solar Standby power, Renewable energy systems, Commercial Vehicles, Motor homes, Narrowboats, Cruising, Yachting, Electric Vehicles, Electric scooters, Tail-lifts, etc.

Specifications

* Capacity: 270AH
* Cold Cranking CCA: 800
* Dimensions (L x W x H): 500 x 270 x 222mm
* Weight: 60kg

Please Note: The major UK couriers have ruled that they will no longer carry "dangerous" goods such as batteries as they have a tendency to be tipped over during carriage, pouring acid over other packages; this has resulted in a delivery service being set up by the manufacturer Elecsol who will deliver the battery direcly on receipt of an order.

Because of the logistical problems inherent in such a service, delivery of Elecsol Batteries could take up to a couple of weeks. Elecsol Batteries will be delivered separately from any other items ordered.

Click here to review our full range of batteries.
Elecsol 270 - 270amp/hr 12v Deep Cycle Battery
(SEA_E270AH) £275.00 + VAT @ £41.25_

I managed to get 2 x100ah's in the same space as an original equipment 100ah.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Provided it fits and you can carry it go for a single large 12V battery every time. The reason has been well documented on MHF (see posts by both Clive and me).

Dave


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Have a look here May be of some help.

D.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi ovalball,
no probs we have a 265amp agm battery under the bed for 12v system had it 2 yars without any problems , also have 165amp agm under front bench for invertor and tv/digi system.

All charged via mains/solar, overkill maybe but then I hate GENERATORS :twisted: silence is golden :wink: .

as dave said a large battery always wins as it has to do less work and these agm do collasal discharge/recharge rates over many years.

have you tried "power batteries" they sell alsorts batteries in different sizes

tramp


----------

